# Sandbox Skate Shape Brain Bucket



## mangtarn (Mar 18, 2011)

I was looking for a multi season helmet that is relatively stylish for longboarding and snowboarding. So I looked around and thought the sandbox helmets looks pretty nice but they are pretty expensive as helmets go. Around $90 dollars where I am. So i looked on ebay and found this listing. Sandbox Classic Low Profile Brain Bucket Helmet Bike S The description was a little off but since it was twenty bucks plus shipping i thought it's worth a try. 

So I received it today in the mail and it is the real deal. the first thing I noticed about this helmet is that it is extremely light, at least compared to my old clunky one. I put it on and it is very comfortable. As far as protection goes I haven't have the chance to take a spill and hit my head in the helmet yet and I do not wish for that to happen ever (knock on wood). I believe it is just a basic helmet similar to a bike helmet, so it's pretty much one wipe out it's done. I have never seen anyone wearing this style of Sandbox helmet so I took some pictures for all to see.


----------

